# Help



## danielweichel3 (8 mo ago)

I bought a pedal commander for my slingshot. Per instructions I proceeded to start it up. The rpm's went straight to high revving! Any insight is very much needed? PS it was after hours so no one has helped yet.


----------



## wix (9 mo ago)

danielweichel3 said:


> I bought a pedal commander for my slingshot. Per instructions I proceeded to start it up. The rpm's went straight to high revving! Any insight is very much needed? PS it was after hours so no one has helped yet.


someone might be able to help you here but this is a forum for slingshots as in a Y shaped thing with rubber bands that shoots small objects not the vehicle.


----------



## danielweichel3 (8 mo ago)

Polaris slingshot that is!


wix said:


> someone might be able to help you here but this is a forum for slingshots as in a Y shaped thing with rubber bands that shoots small objects not the vehicle.


Not a Y thing!!! A Polaris Slingshot


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

danielweichel3 said:


> Polaris slingshot that is!
> 
> Not a Y thing!!! A Polaris Slingshot


You have to pull rubber back to anchor point and let go. My RPMS go up when I hit my target too. It’s normal, Just keep shooting and reviving up! 😂

welcome to the forum as well.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think you want this forum buddy. Best of luck with your vehicle. I was just busting on you. 








Polaris Slingshot Forum


A forum community dedicated to Polaris Slingshot owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, modifications, troubleshooting, maintenance, touring, and more!




www.slingshotforums.com


----------



## TheWookiee (9 mo ago)

danielweichel3 said:


> I bought a pedal commander for my slingshot. Per instructions I proceeded to start it up. The rpm's went straight to high revving! Any insight is very much needed? PS it was after hours so no one has helped yet.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I passed on the Pedal Commander and Sprint Booster for my truck.

When I want extra umph from my Tundra, I throw it in Tow Haul mode and 4WD. Wife hates it, kids love it.

Too many problems with aftermarket throttle controllers. I have heard horror stories of vehicles going into Limp Mode when driving with no explanation. It's not worth the risk if you are out on the highway, hours from home.

If you want to do it right, get your engine tuned.


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

T


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I always wandered why people didn’t just buy a convertible. Only one more wheel. The helmet is optional.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

Hope the fella figured out his problem, but i have to say that was funny! I picked up on that even before i read the post>


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

DOH!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> DOH!


Behave sir 🤣🤣👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hmmm...wonder if that pedal commander could tighten up my groups? 
Push it down half way for 40mm spinners, and all the way for 25mm spinners?
I could be tempted!


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

😂😂😂🔝


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

This has happened a few times before. It always amazes me how someone can be so narrow sighted that they get all the way to actually posting something without the slightest hint that they are in the wrong place. Makes me wonder if they should be driving at all, let alone trying to make their vehicle faster!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

best laugh i have had in a while,not a Y thing,a Polaris Slingshot,,,,,,Buahahahahaha


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Tempted to ask a full butterfly question on the Polaris site.....


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

I'm thinking of launching a range of slingshots, might call them 'Polaris', might start a forum for those who use them..


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Hmmm...wonder if that pedal commander could tighten up my groups?
> Push it down half way for 40mm spinners, and all the way for 25mm spinners?
> I could be tempted!


Maybe you are on to something there. It could be preprogrammed for different fork width settings for ranged shots.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Hmmm...wonder if that pedal commander could tighten up my groups?
> Push it down half way for 40mm spinners, and all the way for 25mm spinners?
> I could be tempted!


Now that may be considered cheating.


----------

